
Kicked Off Facebook, Kid Creates Own Social Network - narad
http://www.livescience.com/25928-kicked-off-facebook-grom-social.html
======
stackcollision
That's some pretty impressive work for an 11 year old. I'm curious what kind
of help he had.

